# apache is required by pidgin ???



## rocky (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello all,

I am really tedious because of the fact that "apache is required by pidgin". See

http://viettug.org/attachments/download/268/apache_is_required_by_pidgin.txt

for details. This is provided by `pkg_info apache-*`.

Is there something wrong here?

Kind regards,


----------



## crsd (Oct 9, 2009)

apache isn't required by pidgin directly, it could be registered in that list as optional dependency of one of pidgin dependencies ('doh). Try using `pkg_tree -v pidgin` from ports-mgmt/pkg_tree to check where apache dependency comes from.


----------

